# dumbasses



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well I saw a guy making a box in shop class today. He was mounting 2 10" pioneers. Well guess what?! This guy thought it would be a good idea to have 5 cb ft. of room. It's going in his room. Can't wait to hear it

His response was bigger the better. I chuckled

By the way 10 cb. ft. in all 5 for each


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well for a room you generally do have huge boxes, since you have the room to spare you can make the box bigger and skimp out on power (bigger box = higher efficiency) but 5cf for a 10 is a little too extreme. I would probably do 2-3cf each, but it really depends on the specs of the specific sub.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm not sure what the model or wattage is


----------



## TannerHyde (Mar 5, 2009)

asleepz said:


> I'm not sure what the model or wattage is


Very true, 5 ft seems a bit rad for tens... but he may have been unknowingly aiming and what's known as an "extended bass shelf" type of box... where the volume is 160 or so percent larger than the normal box and tuned a little lower... typically gives louder "muddy" bass that's acceptable in a large room especially if trying to use high Xmax car subs for movies and games.... just a thought.


----------

